# I know this has been a repeating question: Breeder in IL referral please?



## littlebadboy (May 15, 2021)

Hello! First time posting!

I grew up always with a dog friend by me for as far as I can remember. Unfortunately, my family could not have one because of allergies. Unfortunately, my daughter was found out to have anxiety. I believe having a dog friend will be beneficial to her.

I know this has been repeatedly asked here. Tried "search", but it comes up with unusable info.

May I ask for referrals to good breeders in Illinois? I have to admit that I am on a budget as I am just a mere humble public school teacher. I think we won't be needing a show-quality dog friend. Just a good-tempered and healthy puppy.

Big thanks!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

AMA breeders list: Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association

Also some breeders have retirees that make wonderful pets, my Casper is a former Ch. There is also the American Maltese Association Rescue and the NorthCentral Maltese Rescue NCMR is in Illinois I believe. Good luck.


----------

